# link belt for delta mini lathe



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

I need to replace my rubber drive belt on my mini lathe and need a narrow link belt replacement - i am having some issues finding a supplier ..most have only the wider saw type --anyone have a ideas? Thank you


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have link belt haven't tried to use it yet for my lathe. Don't know if it will work or not on my rikon lathe I have grooves on the pulleys.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> I have link belt haven't tried to use it yet for my lathe. Don't know if it will work or not on my rikon lathe I have grooves on the pulleys.


hi Glenmore

i have a ridgid ts and it has grooves on the pulley and you cant use a linkbelt on it. but you can change the pulleys and then use the linkbelt. this is what ive been told several times.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I believe i may be able to help. Give this a try. I can only guess, i didnt have any #


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you looked at McMaster-Carr ?

I buy a lot of odd belts there.

.


----------

